# Dolls



## April (Jul 1, 2017)

Any and all types...post them here if you like. 

It's amazing the work that goes into some of them, if not all, these days.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 1, 2017)

jr was really into them......he even dated one.....


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## fncceo (Jul 1, 2017)

Totally not creepy ...


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## deannalw (Jul 1, 2017)

I yam a dollmaker!


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I yam a dollmaker!


What type do you normally make? Post some of them, if you want to.


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## deannalw (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't think there's anything I haven't made a doll of. I'm eclectic and nuts in my range of what to make a doll of. Wood, ceramic, cloth felt, clays... Just about anything.
For a long while, mama and I made porcelain dolls. From baby to 24 inch ladies.Mama always had or terrible complex but what she turned out in her doll art transformed her. She made some of the most beautiful Victorian style dolls I've seen.
Everyone wanted our dolls and we thought nothing of selling them. Then mama got sick and I just sold it all. The molds, the kiln.. Everything. Now I'm sorry we sold any of it and would give my right arm to have her dolls back.
If I can find our album of pics, I'll try and post some


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I don't think there's anything I haven't made a doll of. I'm eclectic and nuts in my range of what to make a doll of. Wood, ceramic, cloth felt, clays... Just about anything.
> For a long while, mama and I made porcelain dolls. From baby to 24 inch ladies.Mama always had or terrible complex but what she turned out in her doll art transformed her. She made some of the most beautiful Victorian style dolls I've seen.
> Everyone wanted our dolls and we thought nothing of selling them. Then mama got sick and I just sold it all. The molds, the kiln.. Everything. Now I'm sorry we sold any of it and would give my right arm to have her dolls back.
> If I can find our album of pics, I'll try and post some


Thank you for sharing that, Dee, and no pressure. ♥


----------



## Disir (Jul 1, 2017)

I know this is going to sound horrible but the first one that came to mind is this one:





I'm not good with clowns either.


----------



## deannalw (Jul 1, 2017)

Mama only dealt in beauty, but I've made some dolls that would raise the eyebrows. A darling baby doll one time and the next a jack the ripper or something.


----------



## deannalw (Jul 1, 2017)

I have a big ole collection of dolls, but only 3 of the ones I've made. A cloth sculpted saloon gal, a repro bru and a repro liebling.
I probably spelled that wrong.
I'll have James help put up pics.
If he ever gets back from shooting!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 1, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > I yam a dollmaker!
> ...




All I know if I was a girl I would be a lesbo..I can't even  fault you..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 1, 2017)

It's not even funny girls are the most attractive things on the planet


.


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> It's not even funny girls are the most attractive things on the planet
> 
> 
> .


Yes, we/they are. And I am not a lesbian.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 1, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not even funny girls are the most attractive things on the planet
> ...



I don't care but you are so right....


.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for this thread.AngelsNDemons
I love dolls is one of my passions, thank you again.
And I tell you the story of a TV shows in France and an auction was going on for a set of 5 old dolls and a man bought the whole at an exorbitant price for his wife £ 6,000 he said: what Pleased my wife makes me even more happy..


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 2, 2017)

Edison Phonographe Doll






Tech of the Past: Thomas Edison’s creepy talking doll


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## THAI EXPAT (Jul 2, 2017)

Thailand's life-size doll trend is supposed to bring you good luck


Never in our wildest dreams did we think that owning a doll that bears any resemblance to Chucky would ever become a thing. But it is in Thailand and the trend is huge

Known as Child's Angel or "Look Thep" (Thai for "Child God"), these life-like dolls come in the size of a human baby, and are being toted around by several Thai celebrities and women like a precious Birkin bag.

The dolls are looked upon as good luck charms and widely believed to invite good fortune and blessings, as well as serve as protection from harm for their owners.

A Child's Angel doll costs between 2,000 baht to 20,000 baht ($55 to $550), and its owner is expected to put it through a special ritual ceremony that will draw an angel in. According to The Carbonated TV, the Thais believe that the spirits of dead children are invited to live in the doll through the ritual.

The "Look Thep" superstition is believed to have been derived from the ancient Kuman Thong practice. Followers of this practice worship dead foetuses, in hopes that the spirits of the dead children will make their wishes come true.

Thai radio host Bookkoh Thannatchayapan has gone on record to talk about his experience with his own "Look Thep" doll, which he refers to as "my son Wansai." "The first day I got him, I took him out shopping for clothes in the baby section," he said. "Right after I paid for his clothes, I got a call that my canceled job was back on!"

In fact, Thannatchayapan is so devoted to and enamoured by Wansai, that the doll is now included in his family portraits.








velent





LikeComment
*119 likes*

*velent*#aeon #mall #tangerang #lookthep #lovely #love #mudita #cute #velent #doll #thailanddoll
*ferry_ruskim*@velent which one is the cute doll?
*velent*@ferry_ruskim 16000 bath
*ferry_ruskim*16000 bath? Wow... Hehehehehe @velent


Sign up to see photos and videos from your friends.
✕


----------



## Dalia (Jul 2, 2017)

CREARTICA - perruque acrylique pour poupées en porcelaine anciennes et contemporaines- doll wig


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)

Dalia said:


> CREARTICA - perruque acrylique pour poupées en porcelaine anciennes et contemporaines- doll wig


Exquisite!


----------



## Dalia (Jul 2, 2017)

Elle est magnifique 






Articles de mamour7791 taggés "Anciennes porcelaine" - Blog de mamour7791 - Skyrock.com


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 2, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Any and all types...post them here if you like.
> 
> It's amazing the work that goes into some of them, if not all, these days.
> 
> ...


YOU are a doll AngelsNDemons !!


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 5, 2017)

Antiques. Обсуждение на LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников


----------



## April (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 7, 2017)

Reproduction de poupées anciennes - THIBA DOLLS


----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 14, 2017)

My grandma use to collect dolls, someone gave her this one...a sad little cute thing.


----------



## April (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> View attachment 138890
> 
> View attachment 138891


----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 22, 2017)

Some very cool pics here, I had no idea there was this entire industry of doll making still. I thought it had faded away like 40 years ago.


----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 26, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Any and all types...post them here if you like.
> 
> It's amazing the work that goes into some of them, if not all, these days.
> 
> ...




Do you have any dolls?

Occasionally, I go through old dumps and the doll heads are the creepiest thing.


----------



## April (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Any and all types...post them here if you like.
> ...


I had many throughout the years...of course more so when I was a child...baby and Barbie dolls were my thing. When I hit 12 I stopped playing with them and had them stored with my mothers things. 

And yeah, there are some awesome finds in the dumps and garage/yard sales too...I love the really old ones...every crack and peel tells a story...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 26, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...




Yard sales / estate sales / garage sales / flea markets are fun

ya just never know what you will find


----------



## April (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


...or online...


----------



## April (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jul 26, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Any and all types...post them here if you like.
> 
> It's amazing the work that goes into some of them, if not all, these days.
> 
> ...




Dolls are SPOOKY !!


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2017)

Seriously,  I think I should be posting this in the Good Night thread


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 27, 2017)

Those last few are nope dolls.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2017)

featherlite said:


> Those last few are nope dolls.







Nope dolls??

How about a Hopi doll?


----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 140667​


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 140667​


Love it....Death by Barbie!  
There was an actual site called that (Death by Barbie) a few years back...it no longer exists, but I loved going there to see what serial killer Barbie was up to next....


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 29, 2017)

Vêtements - Le musée de la poupée


----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 7, 2017)

get out of my thread  nasty bitch.


----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Aug 22, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 145413​




It looks so much like you!  how do you do this?


----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 145413​
> ...


 I don't intend to do so... But, thank you.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 25, 2017)

Disir said:


> I know this is going to sound horrible but the first one that came to mind is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that. It's the Zuni doll from the Trilogy of Terror movie. He was one violent little son of a bitch.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 4, 2017)

pippaloo      for dolls: A 1950's DINER MASH UP


----------



## featherlite (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> View attachment 145469


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 11, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 145469
> ...




We were made for each other


----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 12, 2017)

Could this be a baby Trump doll???


----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 149166​



It does look a bit like Melania.


----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 149166​
> ...


Hmmm...it does...at least in the eyes. Melania is quite beautiful...although I don't see her ever wearing black lipstick...


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Oct 12, 2017)

I found out last week my mom had a "ms beasley" doll when she was a kid. My aunt said she loved her more than life. 
I found some on Ebay fairly cheap and in good condition considering the age. Think it will make a good christmas present.


----------



## April (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2017)

SOLDES LUTECE CREATIONS  - 50% - Automates et boîtes à musique


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 149166​
> ...


She looks like she had some work done to give her "cat eyes".


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2017)

She's had a bit more than that done.  Not a criticism, just fact


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Nov 22, 2017)

Got the Ms beasley doll in i ordered for my mom.
Anyways, there are a couple stains on her apron. Any suggestions to get rid of that?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 22, 2017)

Its awesome. Its an original (1967 i think) even the voice box works!
Glasses are reproduction though..


----------



## April (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 4, 2018)

Bonjour, first time i see this : Rare Doll in coffin Very old, The mourning Coffin with dolls , given to children by their parents as a way of learning about death.






Explanation in the link : Rare Doll In Coffin Very Old! Has written documents with The Coffin. 1880..


----------



## Pop23 (May 4, 2018)

Just sayin


----------



## April (May 4, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, first time i see this : Rare Doll in coffin Very old, The mourning Coffin with dolls , given to children by their parents as a way of learning about death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow...I didn't know about these dolls...thank you for sharing..

Momento mori...


----------



## April (May 4, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Just sayin


Well...


----------



## Pop23 (May 4, 2018)

April said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Just sayin
> ...








Seemed appropriate for some reason


----------



## April (May 4, 2018)




----------



## April (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (May 4, 2018)

Time to get woke about the doll-industrial complex!


----------



## Dalia (May 5, 2018)

PA162587 - Photo de Jouets, accessoires et petits meubles de poupées - Loulou et Gaga


----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Poupées


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Poupées


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)

Poupées


----------



## April (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 164488​



Just ask me how I know that's a recent thing.


----------



## April (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 192855​



Nah.. that's not creepy at all.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 192359​



Was that from a "Doll yourself" site?


----------



## April (May 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 164488​
> ...


Look at the timestamp silly...


----------



## April (May 9, 2018)

April said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...


Wait....did I misunderstand that?  

Oh well...


----------



## April (May 9, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 21, 2018)

​


----------



## April (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 2, 2019)

Damn they can make them look so real now.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2019)

She looks nearly identical to my granddaughter....the shape of her face and sweet smile...



​


----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2019)




----------

